# Good week in the Panga



## Flying fish panga (Apr 30, 2016)

Wahoo Dolphins and missed Blue
From the Nipple north to the edge. My son's first Wahoo @ 50# followed by a 30# and a 22# . Then rounded off with a 25# bull. But the highlight was a Blue Marlin 50 ft behind the boat and the 35 min fight that made him late for where ever he was heading. Next time we will get you blue. Made some " Poor man's crab cakes" out of some wahoo and seared some Ahi style.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Awesome catch! You got any pics of that Panga? It looks as wide as a football field.lol


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Pretty fish!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Sea Hunter (Aug 9, 2019)

Awesome work! When were yall out there? Any good water or weed lines?


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Mighty fine!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

etrade92 said:


> awesome catch! You got any pics of that panga? It looks as wide as a football field.lol


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Awesome guys! Hope to you's soon, trying to make Bones get together.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Great catch!


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice catches!


----------



## Flying fish panga (Apr 30, 2016)

*the Panga*

That is a photo of my old 26 ft Imemsa . We have a w29 from Torre now.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish from a nice boat by nice people.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

